# Help with black walnut



## Trpmkr (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a customer who has pruned two limbs maybe 5" in dia. During the growing season. Is there anything that can be done to prevent future problems ( cankers)?


----------



## S Mc (Jul 29, 2010)

Since many insects are attracted to fresh wounds, there are suggestions to paint the cuts to deter them (some believe this, some don't) but to be effective, this needs to be done immediately. 

Recommend whatever best cultural practices that are suitable for this tree in this location and take this opportunity to educate your client on maintaining a large tree.

Sylvia


----------



## Loraxguy (Aug 4, 2010)

*walnut pruning*

If he done it correctly then there should be very little problem.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 5, 2010)

1000 cankers disease is not in WI is it?


----------

